# Mouse train coming to Chicago area



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am bringing some mousies to rockmdove in Oswego, and I can bring more if there are people in parts of Wisconsin, any areaas withint 100 mi. of Chicago or areas that are no more than 100 mi., off my route, which may be 94 going from Minneapolis to Chicago
then I could go over on 90, up 35 W....make a suggestion if you want some tricolors. I am ridiculously flexible and only want payment for gas if possible. I can bring tanks, waterbottles, whatever you need or want (toobs, wheels).

My mousery needs to be shut down for now due to personal upheaval in my life. I'd rather not have to cull anymore meeces than I need to, so please if you can help me with that, step up and let me know.

I've already been through saying goodbye for now to my kitties, Spackle and Grout. They are staying with peple who love cats and will try to keepthem for me until I can find a new place and a new situation. I'm not specifically a cat person, but those two old girls have been with me since they were 7 weeks old, and it was very hard to let go of them even though I know they will be in good hands.

I am begging any of you who can take a half a dozen or so to work with me. My mousies mean a lot to me, but my needs have to come first at this point in time. I have to get out of this town to somewhere I can be without constant reminders of all that I have been throgh, and all I am losing. Our home is no longer our home; when I neave here on ?turesday, I will pack as many mousies with me as I can reasonably fit in which ever vehicle I end up using.


----------

